# How to get dual axes wheel mouse work ?

## doublehp

I have a Logitech RX1000. 2 month ago I configured it this way: http://imaginux.com/roadtolinux/dotclear/index.php?2007/04/24/196-logitech-lx3 .

3 days ago, I did esync & emerge world like every week, replaced PS2 by USB keyboard, and set up multimedia keys with Xmodmap.

Today, the second axes on the mouse wheel does not work anymore. I did not edit the mouse section in xorg.conf. After checking, the device file for the mouse event source is still the right one, but xev does not catch anything, and bindings for windw manager do not work.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

EndSection

# /dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_HID_compliant_keyboard-event-kbd

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons"     "7 6"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "PS2 Mouse"

        Driver          "synaptics"

###     Synaptics Touchpad and kernel 2_6_0.htm

# the following values are the default ones; I changed them for my own use.

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option "Edges" "1900 5400 1900 4000"

        Option "Finger" "25 30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "220"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "300"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "60"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta" "60"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.12"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0008"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#       Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

[...]

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen  0       "Sun_br" 0 0    #RightOf

        Screen  1       "Sun_bl" LeftOf "Sun_br"

        Screen  2       "iiy_ur" Above "Sun_br"

        Screen  3       "Sun_ul" Above "Sun_bl"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "USB Mouse"     "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "PS2 Mouse"     "CorePointer"

        Option "BlankTime"      "60"

        Option "StandbyTime"    "61"

        Option "SuspendTime"    "62"

        Option "OffTime"        "63"

        Option  "Xinerama"      "on"

EndSection

```

Second axe on touchpad still works (touchpad for workstation, not laptop).

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0

----------

## suicidal_orange_II

Not really sure if this is what you were looking for (I don't have a complicated mouse to test) but the newest version of xorgconfig extends 

```

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

```

to 

```

Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"
```

Hope that helps

Suicidal_Orange

----------

## doublehp

No, does not.

I have also noticed that auto-DPMS stoped working ... I can manually force DPMS, but timeouts dont work anymore.

----------

## Schmock

I have the same problem. I recently bought a Logitech RX1000, but the second axis of the mouse wheel doesn't work (there is no signal to xev).

----------

## doublehp

Thats an interesting point. But the question is: did-it use to work for you at some time ?

I had not think testing with xev, and you are right. I think that now, I may open a bug ... I just fear Gentoo sends it upstream and it takes ages :'(

Can you also confirm problems with DPMS ?

----------

## Schmock

I got that mouse on wednesday, so I didn't use it in earlier X-versions. Therefore I can't tell you, if it would have worked.

Is DPMS = Display Power Management System? I don't know, but I don't think I have a problem with that.

----------

## doublehp

 *Quote:*   

>         Option "BlankTime"      "60"
> 
>         Option "StandbyTime"    "61"
> 
>         Option "SuspendTime"    "62"
> ...

 

used to work until recently ... manual xset works.

----------

## Schmock

Yep, auto DPMS does work here (xorg-server 1.2.0-r3).

----------

## Schmock

Ok, I figured it out!

Here's the relevant section in the xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Name"  "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"    

        Option          "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection
```

----------

## doublehp

hell I *just* opened https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186874

(received topic notification while typing the report). I will try what you say.

----------

## doublehp

You are right. Here is my new working conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"  #optional

        Option          "Name"  "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"   #optional

        Option          "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons"     "7 6"

EndSection

```

but it works without optional lines.

----------

## doublehp

 *Schmock wrote:*   

> Ok, I figured it out!

 

How did you figure ? Google ? url ? xorg sources ? kernel driver ?

----------

## Schmock

I tried to configure it like it is described on that french site. But X wouldn't start because it didn't recognize my mouse. I followed the link to the ubuntuforum on that site and read through it. There, the mouse wasn't identified via the "Device" option, but the "Name" option, so I tried that and tada! it worked  :Wink: 

----------

## Gregoire

I add to explicitely tell the device in order for it to work :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier     "Logitech LX3"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"  #optional

        Option          "Name"  "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB-PS_2_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"   #optional

        Option          "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons"     "7 6" 

EndSection

```

----------

